# Zoro + Smoker vs. Law + Sanji



## trance (Jul 2, 2013)

Location: Sabaody

Intel: Full

Distance: 25m

Mindset: Bloodlusted


----------



## SuperZolo (Jul 2, 2013)

zoro beats sanjay
smoker beats law.


----------



## Quuon (Jul 2, 2013)

Law and Sanji win this.

Law puts Smoker down with varying degrees of difficulty, somewhere between High and extreme. 

Sanji and Zoro clash equally until Law joins Sanji.. they then proceed to put Zoro down.


----------



## Bitty (Jul 2, 2013)

Sanji is the weakest here by a small amount.
But Law is the strongest here by a small amount & his hax abilities work very well in team battles.
Law & Sanji are both tactical & could work very well together. I feel their communication & team work will be a bit better than Zoro & Smoker's, though that's just a hunch.

If any match could go either way this is the one, though I give a slight edge to Team Law extreme-diff.


----------



## Halcyon (Jul 2, 2013)

Is Smoker weaker than Law? I thought Smoker lost because lolplot, but I guess I might be wrong.

In that case, I guess it's Law>Smoker>Zoro>Sanji.


Quuon said:


> Law and Sanji win this.
> 
> Law puts Smoker down with varying degrees of difficulty, somewhere between High and extreme.
> 
> Sanji and Zoro clash equally until Law joins Sanji.. they then proceed to put Zoro down.


Not sure how much Law's gonna be able to do after an extreme diff fight, and it's pretty much known that Zoro is slightly stronger than Sanji. So Zoro would presumably take it due to my belief that Law wouldn't really be a factor after such a tough fight.

So, extreme diff-fatigued Law vs. extreme diff-fatigued Zoro?
I'd say it could go either way. It's close, that's for sure.


----------



## GaaraoftheDesert1 (Jul 2, 2013)

Law>Zoro>= Smoker=Sanji


----------



## Imagine (Jul 2, 2013)

Team 2 high-extreme diff.


SuperZolo said:


> zoro beats sanjay
> *smoker beats law*.


----------



## Gian Dh (Jul 2, 2013)

Law and sanji win high-extreme diff.

reason = canon.


----------



## RF (Jul 2, 2013)

Team 2 wins. It _may_ go either way if Smoker gets extremely lucky against Law.


----------



## Quuon (Jul 2, 2013)

Halcyon 5 said:


> Not sure how much Law's gonna be able to do after an extreme diff fight, and it's pretty much known that Zoro is slightly stronger than Sanji. So Zoro would presumably take it due to my belief that Law wouldn't really be a factor after such a tough fight.
> 
> So, extreme diff-fatigued Law vs. extreme diff-fatigued Zoro?
> I'd say it could go either way. It's close, that's for sure.



Yeah, Law would be pretty fatigued; but if he puts Smoker down the same way he did in the manga It's going to end up bad for Zoro. It all depends on if Smoker can sap all of Law's stamina before falling that is the key.

Either scenario Zoro is fucked though. He's not walking away from a fight with Sanji without being near death, and a relatively healthy Law or a Fatigued Law should be able to put him down.


----------



## SuperZolo (Jul 2, 2013)

Imagine said:


> Team 2 high-extreme diff.


ok zoro beats sanji, law beats smoker

zoro. beats. law.


----------



## Shinthia (Jul 2, 2013)

Team Law wins

Law beat Smoker. Than its Law and Sanji vs Zoro .


----------



## trance (Jul 2, 2013)

SuperZolo said:


> ok zoro beats sanji, law beats smoker
> 
> zoro. beats. law.



I'm sorry but Law has the feats to put him above Zoro. He also has powerscaling to Luffy.


----------



## Patrick (Jul 2, 2013)

It depends, Law can only use his powers extensively for a short while. After a fight with Smoker who has now knowledge of his powers and won't be take by surprise so easily he'll be winded. Zoro beats Sanji, but will barely be able to stand up straight afterwards. Not Like Luffy after his fight to Lucci, but something like that in a lesser form. 

We'll have two extremely fatigued fighters, who both won't be able to produce any attacks.

I'll still give it to Law and Sanji for now, since we don't know if Law's cooldown is truely that bad.


----------



## SuperZolo (Jul 2, 2013)

Lionel Messi said:


> Team Law wins
> 
> Law beat Smoker. Than its Law and Sanji vs Zoro .


zoro beats sanji, then worn out zoro and worn out law fight


----------



## Imagine (Jul 2, 2013)

No one on team 1 can beat Law in a 1v1. There's nothing even stopping Law from swapping their souls.


----------



## Extravlad (Jul 2, 2013)

Zoro > Law > Smoker > Sanji.

Zoro beats Law.

Smoker beats Sanji.


----------



## Shinthia (Jul 2, 2013)

SuperZolo said:


> zoro beats sanji, then worn out zoro and worn out law fight



Zoro vs Sanji will take way more time than Law vs Smoker .


----------



## Zetnodan (Jul 2, 2013)

patrick4life said:


> It depends, Law can only use his powers extensively for a short while. After a fight with Smoker who has now knowledge of his powers and won't be take by surprise so easily he'll be winded. Zoro beats Sanji, but will barely be able to stand up straight afterwards. Not Like Luffy after his fight to Lucci, but something like that in a lesser form.
> 
> We'll have two extremely fatigued fighters, who both won't be able to produce any attacks.
> 
> I'll still give it to Law and Sanji for now, since we don't know if Law's cooldown is truely that bad.



Won't be taken by surprise? Law can replace Souls.... those things that are intangible. There is quite literally no limit to this power and I have a very hard time seeing Zoro or Smoker beating Law alone put Sanji on his team and forget it. I always say that law's power puts him above those with control over physical objects like Swords or Smoke. I mean Zoro can't do much if his arms are... I don't know fused to Smokers ass or something. And i'd say Sanji vs Zoro with no arms and Smoker who could be out maneuvered by both Law and Sanji can only go one way.


----------



## Extravlad (Jul 2, 2013)

Zoro is stronger than Law.

He can beats him and Smoker can beats Sanji.


----------



## Halcyon (Jul 2, 2013)

Zetnodan said:


> Won't be taken by surprise? Law can replace Souls.... those things that are intangible. *There is quite literally no limit to this power* and I have a very hard time seeing Zoro or Smoker beating Law alone put Sanji on his team and forget it. I always say that law's power puts him above those with control over physical objects like Swords or Smoke. I mean Zoro can't do much if his arms are... I don't know fused to Smokers ass or something. And i'd say Sanji vs Zoro with no arms and Smoker who could be out maneuvered by both Law and Sanji can only go one way.


You really think Oda would just give Law the ultimate hax hax no mi? No limit?
Guess Law's got PK on lock.
Spam room = fodderize everyone.


----------



## trance (Jul 2, 2013)

Halcyon 5 said:


> You really think Oda would just give Law the ultimate hax hax no mi? No limit?
> Guess Law's got PK on lock.
> Spam room = fodderize everyone.



PK = Haki God. Haki God >>> Ultimate Hax DF user.


----------



## tupadre97 (Jul 3, 2013)

Team Law wins. Law beats smoker with slightly higher diff than b4, then helps Sanji beat Zoro. They win high diff.


----------



## Extravlad (Jul 3, 2013)

Zoro beats Law then helps Smoker beat Sanji.


----------



## RF (Jul 3, 2013)

But Zoro can't beat Law.


----------



## Extravlad (Jul 3, 2013)

Of course he can.

Zoro is equal to Luffy.

Law is not.


----------



## tanman (Jul 3, 2013)

Extravlad said:


> Of course he can.
> 
> Zoro is equal to Luffy.
> 
> Law is not.



This post gave me cancer.


----------



## RF (Jul 3, 2013)

Extravlad said:


> Of course he can.
> 
> Zoro is equal to Luffy.
> 
> Law is not.



Zoro and Sanji are the ones who are relatively equal. Luffy is a steap ahead of them.

Also, provide proof that Law is not equal to Luffy.


----------



## Extravlad (Jul 3, 2013)

No Luffy = Zoro > Law=Kid > Vergo=Smoker > Sanji.

Luffy was training with the dark king Rayleigh and he is more talented than Law, Doflamingo said it.

There's no reason to put Law equal to Luffy.


----------



## RF (Jul 3, 2013)

Seriously, your debating skills are beyond terrible. 

You don't even use facts, but rely on massive speculation.

How the hell do you know that Luffy is stronger than both Kid and Law ? They're his rivals.

And why the fuck would Zoro be Luffy's equal if he had a rivalry with Sanji for the entire damn manga ?

Not only is he stronger than Sanji, but there are tons of character who fill in the gap between the two ? Gtfo.


----------



## Kirito (Jul 3, 2013)

Sakazuki said:


> And why the fuck would Zoro be Luffy's equal if he had a rivalry with Sanji for the entire damn manga ?



you cannot argue against them. give up, go home.

just wave the white flag and say "zoro is the first mate"

they'll forgive you


----------



## Meruem (Jul 3, 2013)

Law is stronger than Smoker and has beaten him in the past but I'm confident that with the knowledge Smoker has now, he can last much longer against Law.  He can probably even make that fight take longer than Zoro vs Sanji.  So I think Smoker stalls Law until Zoro kills Sanji then they fight Law together.


----------



## TrolonoaZoro (Jul 3, 2013)

So we have Zoro that could be above Law, equal or slightly weaker. 
Smoker who has dealt with Law and put him on a pinch. Thus easily being able to provide a rather long fight now that he's aware of all Law's abilities especially because there's only one thing Law can do take him out.
And Sanji who is considerable below Zoro, Smoker and Law. *if pre time skip power struggle holds true today*

If we do match ups, Smoker vs Law would be prolong. If Zoro is serious and doesn't want to waste time he could pull the big guns and get rid of Sanji with a rapid pace. Something akin to his battle with Ryuuma, minus his fear of getting one shotted. Which Sanji is not capable of pulling. At best he gets a beat up that would resemble his battle vs Kaku. Nothing that would stop him form using his abilities but a little bit exhausted and roughed up.

Now lets say Smoker loses to Law, the problem lies in the fact that if Law's usage of his techniques against sharks that Usopp and Ceasar can easily dispose of weakens him, a fight that takes place right after his struggle with Smoker would hinder him quite a lot against the guy who's known for his ability to keep going. And Zoro is not shy to prolong battles. *His campaign in the mini war of skypea where he faced 3 different people of worth* So even if we're not sure who exactly is stronger here just yet, the table seems to be in favor of Zoro.


----------



## Meruem (Jul 3, 2013)

Sakazuki said:


> Seriously, your debating skills are beyond terrible.
> 
> You don't even use facts, but rely on massive speculation.
> 
> ...



Zoro is definitely stronger than Sanji but also not as strong as Luffy.  Luffy>Zoro>Sanji  and Zoro should be exactly in the middle of the two so he is stronger than Sanji by the same amount that he is weaker than Luffy, in my opinion.  To show how I feel about the size of the gaps, I think that Luffy will have extreme difficulty against Zoro but high difficulty against Sanji and Zoro will have extreme difficulty against Sanji.  He has shown himself to be stronger than Sanji by pretty much consistently fighting the second strongest fighter in each arc (Kaku and Jyabura are a good example).  That being said, the person you replied to is very wrong.  Luffy isn't as strong as Kidd or Law and if he is then at most they're equals.  Zoro is not beating Law yet.  He will be strong enough to in the near future possibly, though.  At this point, Law>Luffy>Zoro>Sanji=Smoker (the reason I said he can stall Law for long enough for Zoro to take out Sanji is because his skillset is made for stalling and he has fought Law before so he'll know what to be careful of.


----------



## tanman (Jul 3, 2013)

If you don't think Law is the strongest person of these four, you're either not up to date or you have reading comprehension comparable to that of furniture. 



Sakazuki said:


> Seriously, your debating skills are beyond terrible.
> 
> You don't even use facts, but rely on massive speculation.
> 
> Gtfo.



Ninja'd.
This is practically word for word what I was about to say.


----------



## Extravlad (Jul 3, 2013)

> They're his rivals.


Best joke I've ever heard.
You said they're Luffy's rivals only because they are supernovas.

But Zoro too is a supernova so again NOTHING put them equal to the main character, even Doflamingo who knows Law said Luffy is more talented and more dangerous than him.

Zoro and Sanji are not rivals.

Zoro already fought Luffy on par, Sanji never did the same thing with Zoro.

Zoro is stated equal to Luffy in the databooks

Zoro easily stomped Monet and Hyouzou who both stopped G2 Luffy.

And finally Zoro is the most important character in the series after Luffy.

Kid and Law was not even planned, the editors asked something to make Shabondy better and Oda created the Supernovas in only 3 hours.

Now stop wank Law. Zoro trained with Mihawk who's AT LEAST equal to Shanks and most probably a bit stronger and he's more talented than them (They are all olders than him) there's no way that Law > Zoro.

Luffy's true rival is BlackBeard not Law or Kid.

@Tanman

Here the proof or your stupidity


> 1
> Coby
> Kidd/Smoker
> Law
> ...


Drake,Hawkins,Shiliew and Killer stronger than Sakazuki,Borsalino and Mihawk.

You are a great poster.


----------



## Bitty (Jul 3, 2013)

yep Luffy & Zoro are equals
we're going to have 2 WSM in the same crew come EOS.
Zoro is going to be WSS & WSM.


----------



## Extravlad (Jul 3, 2013)

They are equal right now.
Luffy will be stronger EoS.


----------



## Donquixote Doflamingo (Jul 3, 2013)

Team Law wins.


----------



## Harard (Jul 3, 2013)

Team 2 wins.


----------



## Darkberry (Jul 3, 2013)

Quuon said:


> Law and Sanji win this.
> 
> Law puts Smoker down with varying degrees of difficulty, somewhere between High and extreme.
> 
> Sanji and Zoro clash equally until Law joins Sanji.. they then proceed to put Zoro down.


^ This
 /thread


----------



## Extravlad (Jul 3, 2013)

Law wank is disgusting.


----------



## Harard (Jul 3, 2013)

And your Zoro wank isn't?


----------



## JoJo (Jul 3, 2013)

Full intel makes this tricky imo. 

I mean with it Zoro and Smoker should be smart enough to go separate ways and take them 1v1 so they don't get their personalities switched. But Sanji and Law should be smart enough to take them 2v2 and switch them. And using his stronger and more needed DF moves (for Law) takes away a lot of stamina so he can't really spam or over use it. I really don't know which way this battle goes with full intel. I'd say it goes 5/10 for each team.


----------



## tanman (Jul 3, 2013)

Extravlad said:


> @Tanman
> 
> Here the proof or your stupidity
> 
> ...



Again, you've proven to me that you have serious reading comprehension problems. Since that was a list that denoted 





tanman said:


> the difference between their current strength and their EOS strength.



But they were in a list so the first person must be the strongest and the last person must be the weakest, derp.


----------



## trance (Jul 3, 2013)

Next week should be a big moment for Law. If he can fight on par with Fujitora, who DD said is a powerhouse, that should be confirmation enough he's above Zoro.


----------



## JoJo (Jul 3, 2013)

> If he can fight on par with Fujitora


He couldn't fight on par with Fujitora. He was shitting his pants and had to use his room to cut a meteorite that Fujitora brought down casually.


----------



## Darkberry (Jul 3, 2013)

Trance said:


> Next week should be a big moment for Law. If he can fight on par with Fujitora, who DD said is a powerhouse, that should be confirmation enough he's above Zoro.


Zolowankers would never accept the truth even if something like this happened. I'd imagine they say something like "Fuji wasn't serious, he was holding back derp"


----------



## trance (Jul 3, 2013)

JoJo said:


> He couldn't fight on par with Fujitora. He was shitting his pants and had to use his room to cut a meteorite that Fujitora brought down casually.



Why don't we wait til next week before saying otherwise. Oda might surprise us.


----------



## JoJo (Jul 3, 2013)

Trance said:


> Why don't we wait til next week before saying otherwise. Oda might surprise us.



Practice what you preach first.


----------



## trance (Jul 3, 2013)

JoJo said:


> Practice what you preach first.



Never said that Law "will" fight on par with him but "if" he could fight on par with him.


----------



## Harard (Jul 3, 2013)

Trance said:


> Next week should be a big moment for Law. If he can fight on par with Fujitora, who DD said is a powerhouse, that should be confirmation enough he's above Zoro.



I don't know exactly what's gonna happen, but Law fighting on par with Fujitora is certainly not one of them.


----------



## JoJo (Jul 3, 2013)

Trance said:


> Never said that Law "will" fight on par with him but "if" he could fight on par with him.



You said something and then I responded. After that you said



Trance said:


> Why don't we wait til next week before saying otherwise. Oda might surprise us.



So I'm pretty much saying why don't you wait before saying something like that if I can't say otherwise.


----------



## Zorofangirl24 (Jul 3, 2013)

Zoro beats Sanji in 2 panels if hes bloodlusted then double teams Law


----------



## Extravlad (Jul 3, 2013)

Zoro oneshots Law with Ashura.

Then he 2 shots Sanji with Ashura and Shi shishi sonson (because Sanji has a  better durability than Law)


----------



## Zorofangirl24 (Jul 3, 2013)

Extravlad said:


> Zoro oneshots Law with Ashura.
> 
> Then he 2 shots Sanji with Ashura and Shi shishi sonson (because Sanji has a  better durability than Law)


----------



## Typhon (Jul 3, 2013)

TrolonoaZoro said:


> So we have Zoro that could be above Law, equal or slightly weaker.
> Smoker who has dealt with Law and put him on a pinch. Thus easily being able to provide a rather long fight now that he's aware of all Law's abilities especially because there's only one thing Law can do take him out.
> And Sanji who is considerable below Zoro, Smoker and Law. *if pre time skip power struggle holds true today*
> 
> ...



Bull ****... No way in hell given the manga so far.


----------



## TrolonoaZoro (Jul 3, 2013)

Right, it would be cute to see Sanji try to stop something like Asura. Or 108 pound cannon back in Skypea. Or shi shi sonson back in Alabastta. Or Tatzumaki back in East blue.  
If you want to call bs, provide the facts.


----------



## tanman (Jul 3, 2013)

TrolonoaZoro said:


> Right, it would be cute to see Sanji try to stop something like Asura. Or 108 pound cannon back in Skypea. Or shi shi sonson back in Alabastta. Or Tatzumaki back in East blue.
> If you want to call bs, provide the facts.



You're just naming attacks. You're right. It is a "fact" that those attacks exist, but I don't think you have many more facts beyond that.

It's nothing but wank to think that any of Zoro could have anything but the most extreme difficulty against Sanji. No move has ever existed in Zoro's arsenal that can take down Sanji by itself. It's always been that way. The timeskip has changed nothing about their relationship.


----------



## TrolonoaZoro (Jul 3, 2013)

The guy notorious for one shotting people, not just anybody. But people around his level which tend to be stronger than Sanji, Daz bones for example. Would not be able to completely dismiss Sanji, the guy who's tanking feat ability are lagging behind the other two part of the monster trio that it would be funny compare it. Yeah, that's cute. 
Suddenly the lethal Zoro becomes non-lethal against a dude who's not known for tanking because..?


----------



## Zorofangirl24 (Jul 3, 2013)

Mr 1 would smash Sanji's face in low-mid diff Lawl


----------



## zoro_santoryu (Jul 3, 2013)

Zoro's team wins extreme difficulty

Sanji is the weakest here by a little. I see Zoro = Smoker = Law give or take.


----------



## Quuon (Jul 4, 2013)

Why of course.


----------



## SuperZolo (Jul 4, 2013)

Zorofangirl24 said:


> Mr 1 would smash Sanji's face in low-mid diff Lawl



lol he no diffs alabasta sanji


----------



## tanman (Jul 4, 2013)

I simply don't know where to begin. I'm assuming you're all the same person.
Daz Bones was obviously an extraordinary circumstance. In battledome matches, fighters don't suddenly gain abilities that allow them to defeat the enemy that was _stomping_ them. Zoro isn't known for one-shotting. That's one of the biggest fictions that Zoro wankers love to spout. It all comes down to their misconception that blades are inherently superior to fists. Every fight he's had against people on his level, he's had to wear down his opponents just like everyone else. As it's been said time and time again, but obviously will never faze the thick skulls of wankers: Zoro isn't a tank. He's a damage soak. Sanji and Zoro have both _taken_ brutal beatings. The key word is taken. Neither of them have shrugged it off.

We've seen that Sanji's legs are as tough as Zoro's swords. Oda hasn't been even remotely discreet about this. They clash practically every chapter. Sanji's specials are comparable to Zoro's specials. The kick that can flatten Wadatsumi is as impressive as the slash that could cut a dragon. The gap is paper thin. Only wankers insist that slashes somehow supersede all else.


Sorry for any typos and my overuse of the word "wank". I typed this quick.


----------



## Enel (Jul 4, 2013)

Law + Sanji extreme-diff.

Smoker vs Law: Law wins is canon.
Zoro vs Sanji: Zoro wins extreme-diff.
Exhausted Zoro can't do shit vs Law after his fight with Smoker.

Smoker vs Sanji: Sanji will be able to hold his ground against Smoker since he's using haki and doesn't care about the jutte.
Zoro vs Law: Law will defeated Zoro extreme-diff much faster than the other fight lasts thanks to his hax.
Exhausted Law and Sanji defeat Smoker.


----------



## Beckman (Jul 4, 2013)

Law have been pretty damn impressive post-skip. Based on how I've interpret the post-skip feats so far Law should beat Zoro/Smoker a good deal faster than Zoro/Smoker would beat Sanji. And once it's 2v1 its over.


----------



## Halcyon (Jul 4, 2013)

tanman said:


> I simply don't know where to begin. I'm assuming you're all the same person.
> Daz Bones was obviously an extraordinary circumstance. In battledome matches, fighters don't suddenly gain abilities that allow them to defeat the enemy that was _stomping_ them. Zoro isn't known for one-shotting. That's one of the biggest fictions that Zoro wankers love to spout. It all comes down to their misconception that blades are inherently superior to fists. Every fight he's had against people on his level, he's had to wear down his opponents just like everyone else. As it's been said time and time again, but obviously will never faze the thick skulls of wankers: Zoro isn't a tank. He's a damage soak. Sanji and Zoro have both _taken_ brutal beatings. The key word is taken. Neither of them have shrugged it off.
> 
> We've seen that Sanji's legs are as tough as Zoro's swords. Oda hasn't been even remotely discreet about this. They clash practically every chapter. Sanji's specials are comparable to Zoro's specials. The kick that can flatten Wadatsumi is as impressive as the slash that could cut a dragon. The gap is paper thin. Only wankers insist that slashes somehow supersede all else.
> ...



He may not be known for one shotting people, but since the TS that's really all he's been doing.


----------



## abyss17 (Jul 4, 2013)

law's team should take it.Law's room encompasses all,and lol soul/personality switch.Or zoro has to be vary of law's slashes too incase he gets hit by a backslash cause law is certainly not going to put his pieces together(for his teammate he might)


----------



## tanman (Jul 4, 2013)

Halcyon 5 said:


> He may not be known for one shotting people, but since the TS that's really all he's been doing.



Has he fought anyone on his level?


----------



## Halcyon (Jul 4, 2013)

tanman said:


> Has he fought anyone on his level?


Absolutely not. I wasn't claiming he one shots people on his level, he's just been doing it a lot lately.

Off topic: Am I the only one that wants a Mr. 1 (Daz) style fight from Zoro soon? I think it's time we see what the Grandmaster is capable of.


----------



## Slenderman (Jul 4, 2013)

Team 2 wins extreme difficulty. Even with knowledge Law vs Smoker should probably end faster then Zoro vs Sanji. Then when Law's done with  his fight he can help  out Sanji in his fight with Zoro.


----------



## TrolonoaZoro (Jul 4, 2013)

tanman said:


> I simply don't know where to begin. I'm assuming you're all the same person.
> Daz Bones was obviously an extraordinary circumstance. In battledome matches, fighters don't suddenly gain abilities that allow them to defeat the enemy that was _stomping_ them. Zoro isn't known for one-shotting. That's one of the biggest fictions that Zoro wankers love to spout. It all comes down to their misconception that blades are inherently superior to fists. Every fight he's had against people on his level, he's had to wear down his opponents just like everyone else. As it's been said time and time again, but obviously will never faze the thick skulls of wankers: Zoro isn't a tank. He's a damage soak. Sanji and Zoro have both _taken_ brutal beatings. The key word is taken. Neither of them have shrugged it off.
> 
> We've seen that Sanji's legs are as tough as Zoro's swords. Oda hasn't been even remotely discreet about this. They clash practically every chapter. Sanji's specials are comparable to Zoro's specials. The kick that can flatten Wadatsumi is as impressive as the slash that could cut a dragon. The gap is paper thin. Only wankers insist that slashes somehow supersede all else.
> ...


Hachi. Cut his hands, which did not impale his ability and then the battle was decide by Tatzumaki in the brink of an eye. No sign of wearing him down, but a simlpy show of Zoro's superior swordsmanship was the point of the first hit.
Mr.1, he couldn't harm him till Shishi sonson.
Ohm, one shots the guy with the 108 pound cannon.
T-bone, clash decided on one hi where he impales him.
Kaku, slash him once which again didn't impale his ability and again it simply serve to show Zoro's great insight. Yet is done with Asura and clearly represents Zoro overpowering the guy.
Ryuuma it is made quite obvious that neither can't afford to get hit because of their equal strength and swordsmanship. The battle is yet again decided by he who gets the first hit, the one who finds the opening. It is made quite obvious that cuts are more lethal than blunt force because of their nature. 
so GTFO with your bs that ignores the manga.


----------



## tgre (Jul 5, 2013)

Cant take anyone named trolonoa zoro seriously in a zoro related battledome thread rofl.

Sure smells like troll in here.


----------



## ZeroWolf123 (Jul 5, 2013)

Where do all the zoro tards come from.


----------



## Zorofangirl24 (Jul 5, 2013)

I dont know why people have to claim a case of wanking  as soon as the Swords>Legs argument is brought up. Why throw logic out the window?
If Zoro gets the first hit he wins.
If Sanji gets the first hit he just gets the first hit.
Oda has showed us that Zoro's slices are more dangerous than blunt force by having Zoro win his fights as soon as he gets the first hit.
Thats how swordfighting works. You can tank as many punches and kicks as you want but you won't be tanking many slashes when you're missing a limb or lose 5 gallons of blood.

And its not solely Swords>Legs/ that makes Zoro undoubtedly stronger than Sanji by more than "a very small margin".
When Zoro has that 1 panel / 3 second fight with Sanji, it's not to suggest that they are equals. 
Zoro dropped his swords and fought with Sanji's legs the same way. 
It's a gag and is not ment to be taken literally just like how Pre timeskip Nami can bruise Luffy.
Sanji is the weakest in this fight and has very little to no hype that would give him the power to push anyone here to extreme diff


----------



## trance (Jul 5, 2013)

Hmm, I see plenty of Zoro and Sanji but not so much Smoker and Law.


----------



## tgre (Jul 5, 2013)

Zorofangirl24 said:


> I dont know why people have to claim a case of wanking  as soon as the Swords>Legs argument is brought up. Why throw logic out the window?
> If Zoro gets the first hit he wins.
> If Sanji gets the first hit he just gets the first hit.
> Oda has showed us that Zoro's slices are more dangerous than blunt force by having Zoro win his fights as soon as he gets the first hit.
> ...


Lol haki.

/countered.

Also we probably shouldn't respond to the zorowankers. They're clearly learning disabled.


----------



## Zorofangirl24 (Jul 5, 2013)

tGre teh Disleksik said:


> Lol haki.
> 
> /countered.
> 
> Also we probably shouldn't respond to the zorowankers. They're clearly learning disabled.



Not quite.
If Luffy's CoA too weak to defend himself against Hody's teeth, then we can scale Sanji's CoA to be too weak to defend himself against Hody's teeth.
And that's not even what Zoro is even going to fight with, is it? 
He's using his own swords and his own power to fight.
Sanji would need to be way stronger than Zoro right now in order to protect himself from his swords which is not the case
Thus Sanji will lose if he gets cut.


----------



## TrolonoaZoro (Jul 5, 2013)

I like how they throw accusation of trollism as soon as you bring fact from the mangas that destroy their uneducated thoughts.
 The fact that Oda makes it a point to question how they got up specifically because of his swords make you people look like braindead childs. And this is at the start of the series, which means Oda had planned to keep the lethality of a sword vs a punch intact. 
 And here then again it is acknowledge how deadly swords wound can be again, simply because of their nature. If it's a sword wound that's not at face value like a simple cut in the hands. *which none of Zoro's ultimate techs are and is the discussion at hand* It is made constantly obvious that a cut will always bring more damage to the individual. 
Keep trying to hide under excuses of fanaticism, but reality is hitting you right in the head.


----------



## Vibrannif (Jul 6, 2013)

Sanji and Law Win.

Zoro= Sanji>Smoker
Law >Zoro

So Law can beat Zoro and Smoker or
Zoro Make equality with Sanji  and Law beat Smoker


----------



## Tony Stark (Jul 6, 2013)

tanman said:


> I simply don't know where to begin. *I'm assuming you're all the same person.*
> Daz Bones was obviously an extraordinary circumstance. In battledome matches, fighters don't suddenly gain abilities that allow them to defeat the enemy that was _stomping_ them. Zoro isn't known for one-shotting. That's one of the biggest fictions that Zoro wankers love to spout. It all comes down to their misconception that blades are inherently superior to fists. Every fight he's had against people on his level, he's had to wear down his opponents just like everyone else. As it's been said time and time again, but obviously will never faze the thick skulls of wankers: Zoro isn't a tank. He's a damage soak. Sanji and Zoro have both _taken_ brutal beatings. The key word is taken. Neither of them have shrugged it off.
> 
> We've seen that Sanji's legs are as tough as Zoro's swords. Oda hasn't been even remotely discreet about this. They clash practically every chapter. Sanji's specials are comparable to Zoro's specials. The kick that can flatten Wadatsumi is as impressive as the slash that could cut a dragon. The gap is paper thin. Only wankers insist that slashes somehow supersede all else.
> ...



Bolded made me lol.

But about Sanji's legs and Zoro's swords, Kuma's body nearly broke Sanji's foot but Zoro made a cut (Shishi Sonson).


----------



## Kishido (Jul 6, 2013)

I think team Sanji/Law would win this because of the Law hax


----------



## Tiger (Jul 6, 2013)

Law beats Smoker before Zoro can beat Sanji.

Law/Sanji win.


----------



## Zorofangirl24 (Jul 6, 2013)

All I see is Law vs Smoker, Zoro vs Sanji and Law finishes first blah blah blah
what if Law fights *Zoro* insteads and Sanji fights Smoker?
Sanji who is weaker than Smoker would be defeated before Zoro and Law finish.
Then Law gets gang banged by Zoro and Smoker


----------



## Tiger (Jul 6, 2013)

Zorofangirl24 said:


> All I see is Law vs Smoker, Zoro vs Sanji and Law finishes first blah blah blah
> what if Law fights *Zoro* insteads and Sanji fights Smoker?
> Sanji who is weaker than Smoker would be defeated before Zoro and Law finish.
> Then Law gets gang banged by Zoro and Smoker



I haven't seen anything to suggest Sanji is weaker than Smoker in actual feats. The only argument for him being stronger than Sanji is how people really want him to be equal to Luffy - when he clearly is not.

Law beats Zoro. Sanji either beats Smoker, or they are even until Law joins Sanji.


----------



## Typhon (Jul 6, 2013)

TrolonoaZoro said:


> I like how they throw accusation of trollism as soon as you bring fact from the mangas that destroy their uneducated thoughts.
> The fact that Oda makes it a point to question how they got up specifically because of his swords make you people look like braindead childs. And this is at the start of the series, which means Oda had planned to keep the lethality of a sword vs a punch intact.
> And here then again it is acknowledge how deadly swords wound can be again, simply because of their nature. If it's a sword wound that's not at face value like a simple cut in the hands. *which none of Zoro's ultimate techs are and is the discussion at hand* It is made constantly obvious that a cut will always bring more damage to the individual.
> Keep trying to hide under excuses of fanaticism, but reality is hitting you right in the head.


Thats not the point and nothing you post prove zoro could easily deal with Sanji. Zoro hasn't done a thing to put him truly above Sanji throughout this entire manga. The only thing Zoro has proven over Sanji is his endurance and range; not attack power, not speed, and not stamina. 

And this isn't the real world. When two people are close in power and have an equalizer (haki), it doesn't matter what form of power or ability they have, the fight will be a very hard one. Zoro will never beat Sanji with anything less then extreme diff. If Zoro manages to cut Sanji's leg off, Sanji will manage to char Zoro's internal organs. Whats the point of calling them the M3, Zoro and Sanji being rivals throughout all of this manga, and those two working together to deal an equal amount of damage if it means absolutely nothing and Zoro can just own Sanji if he went all out?


----------



## TrolonoaZoro (Jul 9, 2013)

Omnation said:


> Thats not the point and nothing you post prove zoro could easily deal with Sanji. Zoro hasn't done a thing to put him truly above Sanji throughout this entire manga. The only thing Zoro has proven over Sanji is his endurance and range; not attack power, not speed, and not stamina.
> 
> And this isn't the real world. When two people are close in power and have an equalizer (haki), it doesn't matter what form of power or ability they have, the fight will be a very hard one. Zoro will never beat Sanji with anything less then extreme diff. If Zoro manages to cut Sanji's leg off, Sanji will manage to char Zoro's internal organs. Whats the point of calling them the M3, Zoro and Sanji being rivals throughout all of this manga, and those two working together to deal an equal amount of damage if it means absolutely nothing and Zoro can just own Sanji if he went all out?


A child who's already set on answer yet doesn't even try to prove his perception is not worth my time. And when the answer is so obvious * that Zoro is clearly put above Sanji* then that feeling only gets stronger. 

Yet another glimpse of stupidity from your part, "haki is an equalizer" this proves that 1. You don't know how haki works. it's not some overall ability that makes everyone equal in every aspect, ridiculous and 2. Some people have stronger haki than others. Based on the fact that their haki feat is minuscule, and we don't even know in what they focus on how strong they are we can tell you're talking out of your ass. Not to mention the obvious that Zoro's ability when it comes to CoA is not even affected when it's people he is clearly above. 

Zoro could and can mid-difficulty Sanji, always been that way and always will. Sanji won't do shit to Zoro's internal organ if people who are clearly above Sanji weren't able to do it, then he sure as hell won't. Sanji wanking at is finest, proposing ideas based on the simple fact that you want it to be that way. Circular logic, "they're equal and because they're equal I assume feats that go against his characters and that's why they're equal" I hope you're troll or else you're really f-ing stupid.  

Sanji and Zoro's rivalry is entirely based on personality and not a clash of power. It's not the same as Vegeta and Goku. So their fighting abilities will not and are not based on what the other can do, they don't have the chain. In the other hand, you mention Monster trio yet forget that Luffy is part of it. Do you really want to argue that Luffy too wouldn't make easy work of Sanji. *relatively speaking, compare him to big villains such as Crocodile or Lucci and Sanji would be beaten in a heart beat* In the other hand we do see a relationship of power when it comes to Luffy and Zoro and they have actually fight, but people like you. That apparently forget everything that happens in the manga wouldn't be able to acknowledge that, mostly because you're so desperately pushing for a certain answer you want, that you ignore a characters presentation and hype.


----------



## RF (Jul 9, 2013)

Trolonoa, you make less sense than tupadre, CM Pinkie and Extravlad combined.


----------



## trance (Jul 9, 2013)

Zoro vs. Sanji debates is a cancer to the internet.


----------



## Tony Stark (Jul 9, 2013)

Sakazuki said:


> Trolonoa, you make less sense than tupadre, CM Pinkie and Extravlad combined.



So still hundred times more sense than haruhifan.

btw. what happened that he/she/it got banned, I'm interested since it's taken so long.


----------



## Urouge (Jul 9, 2013)

Sakazuki said:


> Trolonoa, you make less sense than tupadre, CM Pinkie and Extravlad combined.



I stopped reading at zoro mid diffing sanji


----------



## Mihawk (Jul 9, 2013)

Smoker is around Sanji's level, if his performance against Vergo is any indicator. I'd say they are roughly equal.


Law>Zoro>Sanji=Smoker


----------



## Meruem (Jul 9, 2013)

I've rethought and Sanji and Law should win actually, I was thinking of it as two 1v1s at once almost and it won't be like that, Law can pressure Zoro as well.


----------



## Typhon (Jul 9, 2013)

TrolonoaZoro said:


> A child who's already set on answer yet doesn't even try to prove his perception is not worth my time. And when the answer is so obvious * that Zoro is clearly put above Sanji* then that feeling only gets stronger.



Isn't that what you're doing? 



> Yet another glimpse of stupidity from your part, "haki is an equalizer" this proves that 1. You don't know how haki works. it's not some overall ability that makes everyone equal in every aspect, ridiculous and 2. Some people have stronger haki than others. Based on the fact that their haki feat is minuscule, and we don't even know in what they focus on how strong they are we can tell you're talking out of your ass. Not to mention the obvious that Zoro's ability when it comes to CoA is not even affected when it's people he is clearly above.



>Allows you defenses against all abilities (Luffy keeping his arm from being bitten off and being posioned.)
>Allows you to sense incoming threats( Meaning speed isn't as much as of an issue)

Haki is literally an equalizer. That's the reason it was created in the first place. Equalizer doesn't mean the combatants become equal, it means they are playing on an equal field where no one has a BS advantage over the other. What you posted isn't what I meant.



> *Zoro could and can mid-difficulty Sanji*, always been that way and always will. Sanji won't do shit to Zoro's internal organ if people *who are clearly above Sanji weren't able to do it,* then he sure as hell won't. Sanji wanking at is finest, proposing ideas based on the simple fact that you want it to be that way. *Circular logic, "they're equal and because they're equal I assume feats that go against his characters and that's why they're equal" I hope you're troll or else you're really f-ing stupid*.


>You made that up. Nothing in the manga supports that notion, just your wanking.
>lol, when did Zoro fight someone that could control fire?
>Last bolded didn't even make sense to me. 


> Sanji and Zoro's rivalry is entirely based on personality and not a clash of power. It's not the same as Vegeta and Goku. So their fighting abilities will not and are not based on what the other can do, they don't have the chain. In the other hand, you mention Monster trio yet forget that Luffy is part of it. Do you really want to argue that Luffy too wouldn't make easy work of Sanji. *relatively speaking, compare him to big villains such as Crocodile or Lucci and Sanji would be beaten in a heart beat* In the other hand we do see a relationship of power when it comes to Luffy and Zoro and they have actually fight, but people like you. That apparently forget everything that happens in the manga wouldn't be able to acknowledge that, mostly because you're so desperately pushing for a certain answer you want, that you ignore a characters presentation and hype.


Not a clash of power? So them always fighting isn't a clash of power? 

And no, Luffy wouldn't make quick work of Sanji. I peg Luffy beating Sanji around high diff while Zoro on the edge of extreme due to Zoro's lethal techniques.

Those two fought at whiskey peak, near the beginning of the grandline. After Enies Lobby and War of the Best, Luffy clearly surpassed Zoro. Oh and Zoro has no hype that puts him over Sanji when we know what Sanji's capable of.


----------



## batman22wins (Jul 9, 2013)

Omnation said:


> Thats not the point and nothing you post prove zoro could easily deal with Sanji. Zoro hasn't done a thing to put him truly above Sanji throughout this entire manga. The only thing Zoro has proven over Sanji is his endurance and range; not attack power, not speed, and not stamina.
> 
> And this isn't the real world. When two people are close in power and have an equalizer (haki), it doesn't matter what form of power or ability they have, the fight will be a very hard one. Zoro will never beat Sanji with anything less then extreme diff. If Zoro manages to cut Sanji's leg off, Sanji will manage to char Zoro's internal organs. Whats the point of calling them the M3, Zoro and Sanji being rivals throughout all of this manga, and those two working together to deal an equal amount of damage if it means absolutely nothing and Zoro can just own Sanji if he went all out?



A tired Zoro ripped Kuma shoulder off. While Danni couldn't put a dent on him. Lol at sanjitards really trying to argue he can fight on par with a serious Zoro. Zoro is the fist mate and Luffy equal. Sanji is a close 3rd people.


----------



## TrolonoaZoro (Jul 9, 2013)

Nope, look at how this conversation arise. I have already provided how all of this make sense. 
*Zoro's top techniques having the capability of overcoming Sanji in every saga, Zoro's swordsmanship being too deadly and Sanji's lack of tanking ability* 

You were the one who jumped into the conversation with absolutely no evidence but "I totes feel like they be equal dawg" which is obviously not the case. 

Allows you defense against all abilities, lmao. Sanji has haki, he can take Whitebeard's quake punch now. And the poison was due to Luffy's encounter with Magellan. So just try to pay more attention to the manga, you're making a fool out of yourself.

"Meaning speed isn't as much as of an issue" Except if this was the case Zoro wouldn't have one shotted Ohm, is a thing to know the attack is coming, it's another to be able to dodge that attack. You're putting too much weight on haki yet completely ignore that Zoro too has haki, which is retarded and inconsistent. If haki is such a powerful weapon then why wouldn't it have the same effect when it comes to widening the gap as it does by closing it? Think for a second.

Tell me how Sanji wouldn't get One shotted by Tatzumaki during East blue, Shishi sonson during Alabasta, 108 pound cannon during Skypea and Asura during EL. Go ahead, I'm waiting. Because if Zoro opens the fight with intent to make quick work of it, and he pulls his top level techs, Sanji has absolutely no counter to them. Zoro is the superior when it comes to physical strength, he can't block swords and to top it off Zoro has range on him. So he must keep it in close quarters to be somewhat aggressive yet he's also in the losing department, is a win-win situation for Zoro. 

What does fire even have to do with this? And Sanji can't control fire, he either heats his leg or produces in a big hit. Again, no substance in your argument just throwing shit out there expecting people to think it is some sort of good argument? What's wrong with you? 

It's an explanation of how you're using a logical fallacy to sell people your thoughts without ever making a concrete argument.

Joke fighting, the point is that the rivalry is not based on how strong they are but their conflicting personalities. They're not looking at each other to see how much they can grow, Zoro certainly isn't. You're implying that those comedic fights are actually a good way to measure them? What's next? Nami always had Haki? Lmao.

This Sanji wanking is disgusting. What can Sanji do to in order to be that big of a threat to Zoro and Luffy?
Sanji is a like a poor man's Luffy. He's not as fast, he doesn't pack much power, he has no range, he's not as physically strong, he's not as versatile, as experience and his hype is nowhere near Luffy. Not to mention Luffy's most likely than not superior haki. 
How does Sanji makes it a high difficult fight? Or is it that our standards are different. High difficult would be something a la Crocodile, Extreme would be something like Lucci. Medium would be Zoro vs Kaku. They had a good fight, I'm not saying that. But Zoro clearly had the advantage during the whole match, decided the battle with no question of his superiority and had minor wounds. Sanji can't perform lethal/life threading injuries to those guys, he is just unable. These guy are expert when it comes to soaking damage. It's almost their profession.

Lmao, I like how you speak of hype and then talk about knowing what Sanji can do because if it's a question of Hype Zoro is so clearly above Sanji it hurts. 
But, how is that Luffy surpasses Zoro on the war of the best when we can't compare him to Zoro since we didn't see his progress? He's not there to be compared, last time we saw Zoro he was a bloody mess. Bs argument. 
As for Ennies Lobby, Luffy definitely got a great boost in power during Ennies Lobby that would certainly give him the win against Zoro. Of that I have no doubt, but Zoro wasn't static during that Arc. Rather, he proved superiority to the point where he made his opponents best technique nothing just by unlocking his new and yet unexplained power. The only thing we know about Asura is that is strong enough to cut through a Pacifista and make them spit blood.(which indicated internal damage) *And I'm guessing I don't have to explain how hard their skin is* While I'll go for Luffy in that fight, is no doubt that Asura too gave Zoro quite the power , so he's always keeping his standing next to Luffy.

As you can see, you have nothing.


----------



## batman22wins (Jul 9, 2013)

Omnation said:


> Isn't that what you're doing?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Zoro has more hype then Sanji ever will. He been recognized more often, thought to be captain MULTIPLE times, first mate,databooks confirmed on luffy level fighter, ripped Kuma shoulder off while tired, while Sanji cried cause his foot hurts, Casually soloed everyone Post timeskip, higher bounty, going to be WSS, has more panel time/development then any strawhst not name Luffy. No hype my ass


----------



## Etherborn (Jul 15, 2013)

Law beat Smoker mid difficulty. Vergo beat Smoker mid difficulty. Law beat Vergo low difficulty. So Smoker is close to Law...how?

Law beats Smoker, Zoro beats Sanji, then Law beats Zoro. Or if you want, Law swaps their souls and then he and Sanji stomp.


----------

